# Ngày Của Chị Em Mình Đến Rồi. Các Mẹ Tranh Thủ Khuyến Mại Rực Rỡ Ạ.



## kimcuongxanhdo (19 Tháng mười 2017)

Chuyện là ngày mai là 20.10 rồi. Mình đi tìm khắp tham khảo đủ các kiểu mà vẫn chưa biết nên tặng bà xã cái gì. Vậy nên các mẹ cho mình hỏi, 20.10 thì nên tặng bà xã gì nhỉ?


----------



## trinhngocminh16 (19 Tháng mười 2017)

Ông bố này tâm lý quá nhỉ


----------



## annguyenan (19 Tháng mười 2017)

mình thấy có hãng máy lọc nước này đang khuyến mại nè, mình dùng rất ổn, bố có thể tham khảo làm quà 20.10 vừa ý nghĩa, vừa đảm bảo cả nhà cùng thích
vì mình chưa đủ để đăng linhk, các bạn thêm vào http nhé
*karofi.com/khuyen-mai-thang-10-uu-dai-tuyet-voi-tu-may-loc-nuoc-karofi-bv1401.html?utm_source=Banner%20web&utm_medium=Promotion%20T10*


----------



## hoangminh17789 (19 Tháng mười 2017)

Chúng tôi chỉ thích tiền ))


----------



## Cot hoa thien (19 Tháng mười 2017)

annguyenan đã viết:


> mình thấy có hãng máy lọc nước này đang khuyến mại nè, mình dùng rất ổn, bố có thể tham khảo làm quà 20.10 vừa ý nghĩa, vừa đảm bảo cả nhà cùng thích
> vì mình chưa đủ để đăng linhk, các bạn thêm vào http nhé
> *karofi.com/khuyen-mai-thang-10-uu-dai-tuyet-voi-tu-may-loc-nuoc-karofi-bv1401.html?utm_source=Banner%20web&utm_medium=Promotion%20T10*


Khuyến mại mỗi 20.10 thôi ah mom


----------



## anhdvpro (19 Tháng mười 2017)

bạn có thể tặng bà xã hoa đồng tiền )


----------



## Tử Du (19 Tháng mười 2017)

Cot hoa thien đã viết:


> Khuyến mại mỗi 20.10 thôi ah mom


Không hết cả tháng 10 bạn ah.


----------



## anchibebong (19 Tháng mười 2017)

annguyenan đã viết:


> mình thấy có hãng máy lọc nước này đang khuyến mại nè, mình dùng rất ổn, bố có thể tham khảo làm quà 20.10 vừa ý nghĩa, vừa đảm bảo cả nhà cùng thích
> vì mình chưa đủ để đăng linhk, các bạn thêm vào http nhé
> *karofi.com/khuyen-mai-thang-10-uu-dai-tuyet-voi-tu-may-loc-nuoc-karofi-bv1401.html?utm_source=Banner%20web&utm_medium=Promotion%20T10*


thanks mom share nhé, có đúng mua ở trang karofi.com ko ạ?


----------



## kimcuongxanhdo (20 Tháng mười 2017)

Thanks các mẹ. Em sẽ tham khảo ạ :x:x


----------

